# Toybox Nano Pack 2 Released



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2021)

After the success of the original Nano Pack, we have just released *Nano Pack 2*! The updated pack includes over *150 brand new blocks* as well as many improvements and fixes.

The pack’s *700* mini-sized synthesis blocks for Reaktor Player can be combined in limitless combinations using virtual patch cables. The blocks combine sequencing, sampling and digital synthesis with state of the art analogue modelling. 

Nano Pack 2 can be purchased for a limited time for $45 (30% off), the update is free for existing users (just log in to your account to download the pack again). 

More information on the Nano Pack can be found here: www.toyboxaudio.com. 

New blocks added to the pack include:


*Container and Container (Advanced)* - Use these to build your own Nano Blocks

*4 Op FM Synth* - A 4 operator FM style synth

*Boom Synth* - A synth for 808 style kick drums

*Snare 1* - A simple snare synth

*Snare 2* - A snare synth with an advanced algorithm

*Physical Modelling Synth* - A synth based on physical modelling principles

*Wavetable Synth* - A synth block based on a wavetable oscillator

*PD Fold Synth* - A polyphonic synth block based on a phase distortion oscillator, a wavefolder and a low pass gate

*Wavetable Fold Synth* - A polyphonic synth block based on a wavetable oscillator, a wavefolder and a low pass gate

*Unison Wavetable* - A wavetable oscillator with 7 unison voices

*FM 2 Stack* - 2 FM operators arranged in a simple stack, with one operator modulating the other. Can be combined for more complex FM algorithms

*Unison Wavetable* - A wavetable oscillator with 7 unison voices

*Sequencer Segment* - A single segment of a sequencer. Daisy-chain several segments by connecting the NEXT port to the next segments RESET port

*Chord Bank* - A block that stores a bank of 120 chords (with up to 6 notes in each chord)

*Convolution Reverb*, *Zero Latency Convolution Reverb* & *Spring Reverb* - 3 blocks based on Colin Browns brilliant "Viva la Convolution" ensemble

*Exciter* - A block that adds harmonics into the signal by wave-shaping a band-passed copy of the signal and then blending this back into the source

*Micro Pitch* - Blends up to 17 individually pitch-shifted parallel voices

*Resonator* - A matrix reverb, good for rich, large and resonant reverbs

*Looper* - A stereo phrase looper

*Bit Shifter* - An 8 bit distortion effect with controls to enable, disable and shift each bit

*Early Reflections* - A convolution reverb block loaded with early reflection impulses

*Model Cycles Sound*, *Model Samples Sound*, *LFO*, *Track*, *More* & *Effect* - A suite of blocks that send CC messages to control parameters of the Elektron Model:Cycles and Model:Samples hardware

*Launchpad Velocity To Value* - A block for Novation Launchpad Pro owners, will convert note velocity values stored in the Launchpad sequencer into control values

*MIDI Knob Recorder* - A MIDI assignable knob recorder with record buttons for each knob, records the movement of the knobs as phrases

*2D Chaos* - A block based on a set of 2D attractors

*Sample Position* (Raw) - A very simple sample player using a simple playback algorithm with no interpolation between samples

*Highest* - Passes the signal with the highest numeric value. Useful for combining gate and envelope signals

*MIDI Thru* - Sends MIDI events received at Reaktor’s MIDI input directly through to Reaktor’s MIDI output

*MIDI Thru (Filter Midi Notes) *- Selected notes will be filtered and not passed to the output. Useful for isolating particular notes to be used to trigger actions etc.

*Number Sequence* - Incoming gate signals trigger a sequence of values derived from well known numeric sequences: Square Root 2, Pi, Pi (Hexadecimal), Phi, e, Square Root 3

*Knob Bank* - 4 banks of 5 macro knobs. The knobs can be MIDI learnt from a hardware MIDI controller

*Beat Repeat* - A stereo beat repeat style effect. The difference between this block and the Looper block is that this block loops the audio that was recorded AFTER the loop button was pressed whereas the Looper block loops the audio that was recorded BEFORE the loop button was pressed

*Tape Stop* - A stereo tape stop effect

*Single Delay (Stereo)* - A single stereo delay with feedback and high and low pass filters in the feedback path

*Shift Register* - A shift register with up to 32 registers

*Bell EQ (2 pole)* - A 2-pole bell shaped equalizer style filter

*Velocity To Snapshot* - Select snapshots using velocity

*Width* - Adjusts the stereo width of the stereo input

*Crossfader (Stereo)* - A stereo crossfader

*Crossfader (Centre Even)* - Crossfades between inputs 1 and 2. When the FADE knob is in the centre, the inputs are mixed evenly without any reduction in gain

*Level (Linear)* - Reduces the level of the incoming signals using a linear scale

*Exciter Envelope* - A short bidirectional envelope. This envelope can be used to create short sounds suitable for exciting resonators or pinging filters

*Delay 5 & Delay 5 (Raw) *- 5 completely independent low-CPU delays in a single block

*Offset Delay* - A simple stereo delay, useful to offset timing or correct latency issues

*Gate Width* - When this block receives an incoming gate signal it outputs a gate signal held for the duration set by the TIME control

*Ramp To Clock* - Generates clock signals from the incoming ramps signal

*Pass If >0* - If the input is greater than zero it is passed, otherwise the last non zero value is held

*Synced Delay 6* - 6 completely independent tempo-synced delays

*MIDI Monitor* - Shows the value of MIDI events received at the block’s MIDI input

*96 Clock* - Outputs clock signals at a rate of 96 clocks per bar

*MIDI Clock Out* - Sends out MIDI clock messages

*MIDI Clock In* - Receives MIDI clock signals from MIDI and the host (enable Sync To External Clock)

*MIDI Program Change* - Sends out MIDI program change messages

*MIDI Program Change (Triggered)* - Sends out MIDI program change messages when a gate signal is received by the Trigger ports

*MIDI Clock Control* - Sends MIDI clock messages controlled by a built in ramp generator. The block can also send out MIDI program change messages

*MIDI Out 3* - Sends out MIDI note messages on 3 different channels

*Divide* - Divides the first input by the second input

*1 Div X* - Divides 1 by the input value

*Wrap 0-1 (1=0)* - Same as Wrap 0-1 but if the input is exactly 1 then the output will be zero

*Pitchbend Out* - Sends out 14bit MIDI pitch bend data over 6 channels

*Multiply 2* - Doubles the level of the input

*Default Value* & *Default* - For setting default (normalised) values or connections for ports

*Blank Panel* - A blank panel with no connections. Useful for organising and tidying racks

A full list of changes can be found here: 

www.toyboxaudio.com/pages/please-notes


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 8, 2021)

Your email announcing this made my day. A fantastic collection just became even way more fantasticcer.

❤️


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 8, 2021)

Paging @Markrs


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 8, 2021)

I have been wanting to get into the Reaktor Blocks ecosystem and I already had a look at the Toybox website recently. I am just wondering whether the learning curve is too steep or not.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 8, 2021)

Nah. You’ll be fine. And these nanoblocks are just great fun. Love them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> I have been wanting to get into the Reaktor Blocks ecosystem and I already had a look at the Toybox website recently. I am just wondering whether the learning curve is too steep or not.


You should be fine, there are lots if included racks so you can jam with these to start with, tinkering with the connections etc, you'll soon get the hang of it. There's some good 'getting started' guides in the FAQ on the site, here:









Frequently Asked Questions


"Is there a manual?" A quick start guide for getting started with patching blocks can be found here, and an excellent manual covering Blocks in Reaktor is here. There isn't a manual for the individual toybox blocks but some information on the functionality and controls of each block can be found...




www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 8, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> You should be fine, there are lots if included racks so you can jam with these to start with, tinkering with the connections etc, you'll soon get the hang of it. There's some good 'getting started' guides in the FAQ on the site, here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will check it out.


----------



## muratkayi (Jun 12, 2021)

The YouTube channel has some wonderful little examples on how to handle ramp driven sequences!

Just wanna say for everyone wondering if this is worth it:
This collection is just awesome - and not only for modular synthesis enthusiasts. I am solving problems with it using Reaktor/Toybox Nano that I would have a hard time tackling without these simple, elegantly designed blocks put together in comprehensive collection.

I mean, I'm at a point where I often wonder "maybe there is a nano block which can do that?" and almost always find out yes. Yes, there is a nano block which can do that


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks!



> I mean, I'm at a point where I often wonder "maybe there is a nano block which can do that?" and almost always find out yes. Yes, there is a nano block which can do that


Haha, yep there's a lot of blocks in there!! 

Here are some Example racks built with some of the Nano Pack V2 blocks:









Dropbox - File Deleted


Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




www.dropbox.com





A brief description of each rack:


*Elektron Model Samples Control* --> A rack for use Elektron Model:Samples (swap out the M:S blocks with M:C blocks to use this rack with the Model:Cycles).
*Geiger* --> A rack that produces glitchy noise! The rack uses the '2D Chaos' block to randomly modulate the X & Y position of the XY Wavetable, then sends this through a Bit Shifter and Comb Filter for more randomness.
*Mindrothe* --> An 'OTA Filter' block that is 'pinged' using the 'Exciter Envelope' block and then 'granulated' and fed back through a reverb to create a ringing feedback pad sound, which is then given a 'tape stop' effect with the 'Tape Stop' block (run the transport to hear the 'tape stop').
*Mindy* --> A simple example of using the 'Seq Segment' and 'Unison Wavetable' blocks. 4 'Seq Segment' blocks are daisy-chained together using their 'NEXT' & 'RESET' ports. This chain of blocks is reset every half bar from the GATE port of the 'Ramps' block. The PITCH & GATE ports of all 4 sequencer blocks are summed together before controlling the 'Unison Wavetable' block.
*Phys Model Seq* --> A sequence driven with the 'Bit Sequencer' block, this block creates an 8 step sequence based on each binary 'bit' of an 8 bit input value, this input value is set using the 'Fader' block connected to it. This sequence triggers the "Physical Modelling Synth" block, as well as triggering a 'Randomizer' block which is used to randomly modulate the synth's controls.
*Seq Seg Example* --> Another example of using the 'Seq Segment' block, this one also uses the 'MOD' and 'SLIDE' controls of the block. The 'MOD' and 'SLIDE' controls are simply values sent out from their corresponding ports whenever the segment is playing (when the segment isn't playing a value of zero is sent from these ports). "Mod" & "Slide" are simply names that suggest possible uses for these ports but they are both working in exactly the same way, simply outputting values and can be connected to to control anything you want.
*Trigger Effects* --> This rack makes use of the 'Knob Bank' block. This block has 4 banks of 6 knobs but only displays 6 knobs at a time. The 4 banks are used to control the parameters of 4 different effects. You can also MIDI learn the 6 knobs to 6 knobs on a MIDI controller to jam with the patch. Trigger the effects using the buttons on the 'Trigger' block (you can also MIDI learn these buttons).
*Woody PD Sound* --> Uses the exciter envelope to create a short sound that 'excites' the resonance the "Comb & Notch" block.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 13, 2021)

I may already have seconded all of the above - so I’ll third it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2021)

Here's a short video by sound designer CinningBao demonstrating the new '4 Operator FM synth' block from Nano Pack 2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2021)

Another video by CinningBao, this one demonstrates the new 'Boom Synth' block:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2021)

More videos:

4 Operator FM Synth: 



Boom Synth: 



Phase Distortion Fold Synth: 



Physical Model Synth: 



Here's another video demonstrating how to build a simple sequencer using the new 'Sequencer Segment' block:

Sequencer Segment:



Here's another (older) video demonstrating how to hook up a simple sequencer using the Nano Pack blocks:

Sequencer Basics:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2021)

Also just uploaded a couple of new Nano Blocks to the Reaktor User Library:

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/14163/

The block applies a condition for each step of the incoming position signal, the step will only play if that condition is met, the block was inspired by the conditional triggers of the Elektron sequencers. There are 2 versions of the block, one for the Nano Pack and one for the Nano Pack Community Edition.






Added a similar 'Roll' block:

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/14175/


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2021)

Added another Nano block to the user library 'Time Shift':









ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com





The incoming position signal is modified by shifting the position of each step forward or backward in time.

There are 2 versions of the block, one for the Toybox Nano Pack 2 and one that's a 'User Block' that will work with the free Nano Pack Community Edition.

These 3 blocks all modify the position signal that drives the nano sequencers:

'Roll' adds clusters and rolls of notes
'Time Shift' shifts the position of each step in time
'Conditional' plays each step only if a condition is met


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 29, 2021)

Would Luv to get in the game after long time out. This is not the place, but can surely get re-directed ??
Here are latest Reaktor Folders, which must need restructuring ? There are (2) Attachments since (2) fo the Folders are separated due to earlier naming. Do I need to start from scratch, or simply combine what I have ? 
Messy to try to add detail of these Folders' content ......
Is there a Link to what latest Reactor 6 Folder config should look like ? Maybe I can rebuild with that as basis.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2021)

Just uploaded a new free Nano block to the User Library, the 'Nano Octivider Block', an analog 'octivider' guitar pedal style effect. It's a great starting point for 'guitar synth' racks:






ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2021)

I just uploaded a free Nano Block -->

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/14259/

A lofi wavetable oscillator with built-in wavetables. The block emulates the sound of an oscillator chip from an 80s digital keyboard. There are additional ports available from the structure view to control the simulated clock rate and jitter.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2021)

Just uploaded a new Nano Block to the user library: Lofi DAC. The block simulates the digital to analog convertor of a vintage sampler. Useful for lofi, gritty sounds and vintage sampler tones. An example ensemble is included. Grab it for free from here: https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/14315/

FYI, we are also running a 40% off Black Friday sales on the toybox site: https://www.toyboxaudio.com


----------



## muratkayi (Nov 26, 2021)

The Nano Pack single-handedly drove me away from VCV Rack! I love everything about it!
Great work and thank you!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2021)

Thanks David! I have had so much fun with your blocks. Always looking forward to hear what’s new!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2021)

> Thanks David! I have had so much fun with your blocks. Always looking forward to hear what’s new!





> The Nano Pack single-handedly drove me away from VCV Rack! I love everything about it!
> Great work and thank you!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Markrs (Nov 27, 2021)

Been interested in getting into Reaktor more and Toybox looks very interesting. I decided to see what YouTube videos were out there and found a YouTuber that has been doing a series on Toybox and has done over 60 videos on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2021)

> Been interested in getting into Reaktor more and Toybox looks very interesting. I decided to see what YouTube videos were out there and found a YouTuber that has been doing a series on Toybox and has done over 60 videos on it.


Yes definitely, his videos are great! 

There are some good resources and getting started guides in the FAQ on the toybox site:









Frequently Asked Questions


"Is there a manual?" A quick start guide for getting started with patching blocks can be found here, and an excellent manual covering Blocks in Reaktor is here. There isn't a manual for the individual toybox blocks but some information on the functionality and controls of each block can be found...




www.toyboxaudio.com





By the way here's an update to the Position Effects sequencing blocks -->










__





ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com





Added the 'Nano Repeat' block. As you can see in the screenshot above, each block modifies the basic ramp signal driving the position of the sequence in a different way, creating variations in the resulting pattern.


----------



## muratkayi (Nov 29, 2021)

Just wanted to add that I really like the nano block videos on your official channel!
Question: Would you consider making a video on the maths blocks? I feel that this could do interesting things to sequencing CV and the like, but I am at a loss for a start....


In general, I think the best part about the philosophy in the nano blocks is this: most systems or vendors try to emulate the look and feel of the big and popular eurorack modules, which basically means making one module as versatile (and shiny) as possible. But in the virtual realm that does not really make sense. Make noise Maths is the bomb for its versatility, but I can add as many rise and falls and LFOs and whatnot as I need for any given rack. That's why the single purpose no frills approach of nano blocks is so liberating. I guess it's what we would all treat a hardware rack like if modules came in cookie bags 3 bucks a bag😂


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks, yes definitely need to do some more videos, maybe over the holidays we will do a bunch!

Do you mean the "Nano Maths" block, which applies some different operations to the signal (rectify / invert etc)? There's also a block in the designers pack called MOD-Ramps which is based on a half of the Make Noise 'Maths' eurorack module. (not to be confused with the Nano Ramps blocks, which are simply ramp signal generators). The designers pack MOD-Ramps block is actually a super fun block, combing 2 or 3 of these can be really interesting.

There's also the 'Nano Segment' block, which is a bit like a single segment of a multi-breakpoint envelope, you can daisy-chain a load of instances of that block to make a complex envelope shape, but you can also treat it a bit like the Make Noise 'Maths' module, feeding stuff back and being more creative with it. I think a video describing this block would be interesting too.



> That's why the single purpose no frills approach of nano blocks is so liberating. I guess it's what we would all treat a hardware rack like if modules came in cookie bags 3 bucks a bag



Yeah that kinda the philosophy behind the Nano Pack, you can do some really low level stuff like build a filter from scratch, just with the maths blocks (multiply, sum etc), as well as build complex samplers or buffer manipulators.


----------



## muratkayi (Nov 29, 2021)

What you wrote in your last paragraph is basically what I am after. I am talking about that whole math operations sector of the nano blocks. There's a whole bunch of them and the nano maths block you mentioned is just one of them.
The idea for the multistage envelope sounds awesome, too!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2021)

muratkayi said:


> What you wrote in your last paragraph is basically what I am after. I am talking about that whole math operations sector of the nano blocks. There's a whole bunch of them and the nano maths block you mentioned is just one of them.
> The idea for the multistage envelope sounds awesome, too!


Yep you can use the Maths modules to basically do anything. Like build a basic filter just using a couple of multiply and sum modules, with some feedback. I could send an example of something like that maybe?


----------



## muratkayi (Dec 2, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Yep you can use the Maths modules to basically do anything. Like build a basic filter just using a couple of multiply and sum modules, with some feedback. I could send an example of something like that maybe?


I'd love that!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2021)

This is a basic 1 pole filter, it's just a feedback loop with a single sample of delay (Reaktor automatically adds a single sample of delay when it detects there's some feedback going on, so no need for a separate module for the delay). The filtering happens because higher frequencies in the delayed signal cancel out the original signal due to 'phasing'. As you increase the amount of feedback the cutoff frequency of the filter decreases.

Also, as you increase the feedback you will need to attenuate the output by the same amount, because the feedback will cause the signal to get louder and louder.

If you take this basic 1 pole filter and duplicate it 4 times in series, you get a 4 pole ladder filter, take the output of the filter and start to feed some of it back into the input of the filter, inverted, and you will get resonance!


----------



## muratkayi (Dec 4, 2021)

ok, I don't know what is going on. I followed this little example and what I hear is differences in volume and nothing else. I dial in feedback and attenuate the overall level, but it does not sound like a filtered signal, actually. 

Actually, I think that if I were able to wrap my head around these basic DSP techniques it would be an awesome intermediate step between building in Reaktor Primary (which I dabbled in) and building in Core, because with the Nano Maths Blocks I can use my ears to check what a signal flow actually does to the signal. But right now I wonder if I am kinda deaf to the intricacies of this, because...well...as I said. Sounds basically exactly like plugging the out of the oscillator in directly to the end of the chain of Sum/Level blocks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2021)

It should definitely sound filtered, hmm, maybe double check your connections.

I shouldn't have used a 'Level' block to be honest, as the LEVEL knob of the 'Level' block isn't linear. You need that knob to be linear because you want to attenuate the output by exactly the same amount that you increase the feedback amount in order to keep the volume steady. Therefore you would be better off with just 2 simple multiply modules (which are linear) and a fader there instead.

Here's the same structure, just using primary modules (it's perfectly fine, and sometimes handy to combine blocks and primary modules in this way in ensemble mode):






And here's the same thing duplicated 4 times to make a 4-pole ladder filter, with some inverted (ie subtracted from the original) feedback giving us a resonance control (It's called a 'ladder filter' because it looks like a ladder):






Here's the same basic ladder filter in core:






I've attached all 3 ensembles here too.


----------



## muratkayi (Dec 5, 2021)

Wow, thank you for putting this together! Will definitely check this out


----------

